# Helping your dog with separation anxiety



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone! We have been gone for a long time. Sorry about that. A lot has changed since we last posted. We moved to a new place recently, and it brought back Gustave's separation anxiety. So I started working with him and decided to make a video of our first training day together.

This was two weeks ago and now Gustave is completely ok. No more whining or losing it when I walk away. Since this is the second time this technique has worked for us, I figured I'd share it with everyone here in case it is helpful to you too.

So, here you go —
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxmABV8RS00


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this. We are moving next month and I have been concerned that Tucker's anxiety issues would return as well.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've missed seeing your two cuties!! I'd give Mieka treats for being so cute too!! 
Dewey's trainer is doing the same as you, if he doesn't respond negatively to Hardy, while he's close to me, he is rewarded with a treat. 
People that have dogs with separation problems should really watch your video. 
I'm happy that mine don't, maybe because there are four to keep each other company.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> Thank you for sharing this. We are moving next month and I have been concerned that Tucker's anxiety issues would return as well.



Ooh where you guys moving to? Yes, for the sensitive ones even small moves can be worrisome. I think Gustave felt I was going to leave him at this new place and go away. 

Hope you don't need to use any of these techniques at all.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I've missed seeing your two cuties!! I'd give Mieka treats for being so cute too!!
> Dewey's trainer is doing the same as you, if he doesn't respond negatively to Hardy, while he's close to me, he is rewarded with a treat.
> People that have dogs with separation problems should really watch your video.
> I'm happy that mine don't, maybe because there are four to keep each other company.



Hi Debbie!! We've missed you guys too. Haha, Mieka is counting on her cuteness. 

Ooh the trainer sounds great. Really, this positive reinforcement stuff is simple. Treat when you see positive behavior. It's pretty amazing how effective it can be.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you for sharing the video, I've heard of these techniques before and tried them (on and off) but of course, watching your too is much more entertaining. They are adorable.


----------

